# How do you smoke your keif?



## meechz 024 (Jan 31, 2013)

Just collected a good amount of kief, was thinking about how I should indulge this time around. What is your preferred way?

-pack a rimmer
-pack on top of bud
-press and heat it to make quick hash
-vaporizer
or
__________?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 31, 2013)

vaporize it with some top shelf bud at the end of the night to kick me in the ass when i hit the sack and start grinding on the wife, she hates it lol


----------



## meechz 024 (Jan 31, 2013)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> vaporize it with some top shelf bud at the end of the night to kick me in the ass when i hit the sack and start grinding on the wife, she hates it lol


How could I forget about the vapers......shiet


----------



## weedx (Feb 1, 2013)

vape it man make sure its real fine, hell I live off keif sometimes


----------



## thc monster (Feb 1, 2013)

i use a bubbly it hits you like a tonne of bricks


----------



## Papa Toke (Feb 1, 2013)

Compress it into a nice block of hash with a press.


----------



## bigboybuds (Feb 3, 2013)

I enjoy some quick finger hash from the bud buster lid. , followed by some BT's (Bottle tokes) 3 nice ones usually do the trick. Kinda old school.


----------



## lime73 (Feb 3, 2013)

meechz 024 said:


> Just collected a good amount of kief, was thinking about how I should indulge this time around. What is your preferred way?
> 
> -pack a rimmer
> -pack on top of bud
> ...


make oil from kief...holy shit its potent...had a buddy dare me to make it cuz i said its too strong...but he persisted so i did.
when he smoked it(hot knife) he held it in...held it.... held it ...exhaled ....and Bam he passed out! hahahhahaha funniest shit i ever seen!


----------



## Claypipe (Feb 3, 2013)

pack it in a pipe


----------



## AtotheK (Feb 7, 2013)

I go ghetto on my kief. I just pack some chore boy in a glass stem, throw some kief on top, and do a nice blast. No need to be fancy.


----------



## jacfolly1 (Feb 7, 2013)

I sprinkle some over a doobie as well..


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (Feb 7, 2013)

Pressed and slightly heated. Then into a bong or pipe.


----------



## Snowed (Feb 7, 2013)

Depends the quality of the kief..

If I get kief that is all resin heads and no stalks nor matter, I;ll dab it because it just melts to oil, or ill put it in a nice glass bong bowl with holes at the top n use a hot rod to vape it.. works well, tastes great...

Takes a real skilled person to get that kinda kief though.

Any other kief just goes into a fat doob


----------



## Fated2BFaded (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh man, I just take it straight up keef rip. I rarely ever pack my keef on top of my weed, I'll save up all my keef for insurance for when I run out of the goods.


----------



## carl.burnette (Feb 7, 2013)

I save it & put in bowls or joints when I have the time to enjoy ie Sunday morning Wake & bake. OR Friday night when the wife & kids are out. Adds a nice kick to some nice weed. I have a gram of hash I've been shaving bit off (its hard to find around here) & putting it in with my weed once again, when I have time to enjoy it.

I grow my own so my weeds top shelf (to me anyways) so the hash or Kief is just a little extra kick once in a while.


----------

